# Control de puerto paralelo desde web + rele electronico



## joseh55 (Oct 14, 2009)

Aca esta un articulo con información interesante acerca del control de puerto paralelo.. ya lo realize.. pero me hace falta fabricar un rele de estado solido (circuito rele aqui) para controlar circuitos externos como luces o cualquier otro







Rele de estado solido


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 8, 2009)

hay uno similar de una web de pablin, usando para ello Linux tambien que por excelencia es muy estable

*acabo de revisar y es una COPY+PASTE de este proyecto que hice hace varios años. el inconveniente es a veces lenta la accion del comando y en otras ocasiones toca que reiniciar el sistema Servidor

de EPANORAMA.NET*


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2009)

Hace un tiempo alguien me invitó a probarlo y funcionaba...


----------



## juan14nob (Oct 10, 2011)

¿Es posible hacer esto en windows?


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

juan14nob dijo:


> ¿Es posible hacer esto en windows?



Por supuesto, y con un movil,ejje


----------

